# Just got the call...



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

The adoptive family sounds like a good fit for young Buck, but I can imagine how hard it will be to let him go. But how great that your husband wants to continue fostering.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd call that a win win situation 
Yay for Buck on finding a great home, yay you get to keep having puppies around, and yay for all the puppies to be fostered with you guys


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

well, I just got off the phone with Buck's adoptive family. their bridge ACD was lost in Jan. at 12 years old. Their other dog (a shepherd mix) is 7. They sound wonderful & are coming here on Tuesday to play with him.

He did sound a bit alarmed when I mentioned Buck's slight heart murmur. But I assured him it was fine. The vet said it was most likely from poor nutrition & being on his own too soon. He expects it to be gone by his next appointment.

Buck has been so good all day, then right as I was telling the man how great he is; Buck started barking at Blush, then piddled on the floor...I hope it's not an omen...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know how you do it, I couldn't give him up anymore, but it sound's like a good home. Good Luck!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It is really hard to give them up, but I always tell myself that I need that space for the next foster.

They sound like a good family. Thank you for taking such good care of that little guy!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you for getting little buck off the roadside and finding him a home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know you will miss that little cutie if he goes home but another cutie out there will be able to get loved and spoiled till their new home opens up.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Although you found Buck, it sounds like the boy came into your _husbands_ life for a reason?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you for saving this precious pup and for being able to let him go to a new forever home. He's a cutie. 

I'd tell the family to call you first if Buck needs to go back! I hope you get visiting rights!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Although you found Buck, it sounds like the boy came into your _husbands_ life for a reason?


I already tried that route, it is Matt who said we can't keep him. He wants to keep fostering. 

Layla & Blush are his girls, they wouldn't notice if I left for good. I was hoping to keep Buck for me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you for taking Buck in and finding him a good home. I know how hard it is to let them go, they do wiggle right into your heart and make their own place there. But look at how great a home he is going to, and he would not even be here if not for you, and think how many lost babies you can help.

You did great! Congratulations.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I say this lightly. In my house if I wanted to keep Buck, he'd be mine! I will say, we don't foster because DH said he can't give up a dog, so I do sometimes listen...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Buck is a lucky boy to be loved by you while he waited for his forever family. I hope this new family is as good as they sound. I am sure their heart has been searching for this little guy since the loss of their dog. I know it will be hard but you have done immeasurable good for both Buck and his new family.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I say this lightly. In my house if I wanted to keep Buck, he'd be mine! I will say, we don't foster because DH said he can't give up a dog, so I do sometimes listen...


If I put my foot down he would stay, but since I just brought Ember (the blind baby llama we are bottle raising) home, it may be asking too much right now. He isn't a fan of llamas (I bred them for 9 years before we started dating) but has accepted they will always be a part of our lives.

My goal is to foster some small dogs & fail with one of those. We have a small home with a nice sized fenced yard, but we are running out of space. If we are ever able to have a baby, the poor thing will have to sleep in a dog crate!:doh:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Mr. Buck must either be the cutest dog in the area or the luckiest. I have received 2 calls from potential owners & the ACD rescue group as gotten 4 calls & 7 applications! Pretty good for a street dog who has only been listed since Wednesday! Goes to show that www.petfinder.com is a great resource!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, so glad to hear that there are so many potential forever homes for the little guy. I bet it will be hard to see him go, but I'm sure you'll know when you've found the "right" home for him and I'm sure that will really help.

Good luck and I am so glad you're able to help this little guy. You're an angel 

Oh, and LOL about the baby.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, Buck got his microchip last night (he cried for so long, poor little guy!) and is meeting his new family tomorrow morning at 11. I am very comfortable with his family & they promise to send pics. I still hate to see him go...but am excited to meet our next foster.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so glad he has so much interest, and that he's got a great home waiting for him.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Buck is gone & I am perfectly ok with it. His new dad is wonderful & he will have a great life & perfect family. They promised pictures, I'll post a few as he grows up!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's wonderful to know there are so many people out there opening their hearts for Buck!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so happy he's found his forever home. And it's great to hear that they were wonderful people. I'm sure he'll never forget you and will have a wonderful life. Glad they've said they'll keep you updated with pics. He's such a handsome boy, bet he's going to grow up to be a beauty.


----------

